
How are your internships affected during the lockdown? - colinrand
I&#x27;ve been hearing about lots of internship programs being adversely affected by the lockdown. Some completely canceled, some drastically modified to support remote working.<p>A big attraction of internship programs is spending time with the other interns, onsite, learning about the job, company, culture, and having fun exploring the local community.<p>This opportunity is clearly not possible presently, and possibly for some time. That means an internship is really focusing more on the job experience itself, the company and networking for the future.<p>If you&#x27;re in a program, how are you thinking about these dynamics?<p>If you&#x27;re running an internship program, how are you adapting to a remote world?
======
derrick_jensen
Tesla reached out to me in early February about applying for a position in
either Summer or Fall (Supply Chain Automation), and I took their exam. I did
very well on it, but haven't heard back yet. I'm assuming they put the kibosh
on hiring interns.

I already have one lined up for the summer at Vail Systems, and I recently
received an email saying they are moving things online, and the internship may
be entirely online if push comes to shove.

I also have my own unlaunched startup in the bank in case all other things
fall through, but I don't have the time to commit once launched.

~~~
colinrand
Has your school been involved at all in the internship process?

~~~
derrick_jensen
My university does have a co-op, but I just applied directly (doing a Math
degree, so the Liberal Arts college doesn't have a co-op).

